
It's hard to understand U.S. drug policy when prescription opiates are legal - throwaway000021
Why is it that the U.S. is so hard on drugs, unless it is the giant drug manufacturing companies selling legal opiates.<p>Double standards are an everyday thing in western society, but the scale of the double standard here is so vast that it is hard to understand.<p>How is it that these companies are not subject to criminal prosecution for drug trafficking?
======
PaulHoule
Opioids have a legitimate place in the pharmacopeia for acute pain and cancer
pain.

I fell down and smacked my right quadriceps pretty bad and had severe bruising
and pain -- I was off my feet for a few days. The urgent care doc prescribed 1
week of Percocet and I refilled for another week. The pain relief was welcome
and I did not have problems.

When I had oral surgery I was sedated with a mixture of Fentanyl and
Midazolam. No problems.

I have seen people who've received opioids in the hospital for a few weeks
have problems when they get out. The big scandal now is over the use of
opioids for chronic pain such as back pain, neck pain, knee pain, etc. For
those uses opioids are big trouble.

------
sds111
From personal experience I can say that when you are post-op and need them,
opiates are the only answer sometimes. During pain, addiction potential is
very low.

The problem comes when doctors continue to simply prescribe the drugs without
including a pain management specialist to continually monitor their usage.

------
whipoodle
Money

